# goat cart prices



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Saw an old goat cart for sale. wooden wheels, seat for one butt with metal tubing as a side rail to the seat. wooden shafts. It is $75. Priced right?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know if its a good price or not but I can say if I read right the last time I saw one like that they were asking $200 and it sold.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

yep, in my experience, if it is sound, it is a great deal.


----------

